# Something annoying about the Canon 5D mark II



## fokker (Jun 30, 2014)

I spend 80-90% of the time shooting in Av, the rest is usually in manual. When I shoot in Av mode like I normally do I adjust the aperture using my right index finger on the little wheel on the top by the shutter button. I adjust exposure compensation with the big thumb wheel dial on the back. I like this setup and I'm used to it. 
The problem is when I then shoot in M mode the finger wheel dial now changes the shutter speed, and the thumb wheel changes the aperture. It gets me seriously every single time I go to change the aperture in M mode 

I guess this arrangement would make sense if you spent most of your time shooting in Tv mode, where the finger wheel changes shutter speed. I was hoping there was a custom function to change it the other way around in M mode, but there doesn't appear to be.

/Rant


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 30, 2014)

7D is identical from the back. I haven't found a way to change it yet-it's terribly inconvenient in an area requiring speed, but I suppose just be aware of the mode you're in and go from there.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 30, 2014)

I never shoot in Av mode, so I never have that issue. 

I shoot manual 99.9% of the time, so I'm used to things being right where they are.


----------



## runnah (Jun 30, 2014)

I know on my mkiii I can change it in the settings.


----------

